# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Nastiest cuts

## abombing

This pic of Ross Pointon has got to be one of the nastiest gashes I've ever seen!
The cut on Marvin Eastman vs. Vitor Belford was bad too. This pic is bad though. Anyone else?

----------


## abombing

Check out this angle. Looks like he got hit in the head with an axe. I can't believe it's not gushing blood. Must be a lot of scar tissue.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

What fight was this. I missed this one.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Ross Pointon, Cage Rage last Saturday!

----------


## eddy tye

lmao!!!

----------


## rooster101

Wow!!!!

----------


## Castradomus

im not positive on who this was, i think "ninja". maybe? when he split his shin due to a weird kick and they had to stop the fight. if anyone knows who it is, post up.

----------


## abombing

> im not positive on who this was, i think "ninja". maybe? when he split his shin due to a weird kick and they had to stop the fight. if anyone knows who it is, post up.


Where's the pic?

----------


## Panzerfaust

> im not positive on who this was, i think "ninja". maybe? when he split his shin due to a weird kick and they had to stop the fight. if anyone knows who it is, post up.


Ninja vs Alex Reid


Alex's shin was split wide open. Blood streaming down his leg.

----------


## godkilla

> Ninja vs Alex Reid
> 
> 
> Alex's shin was split wide open. Blood streaming down his leg.


cage rage 21 i beleive. another good one is k-1's peter aerts.

----------


## Castradomus

lol, thats the one. (shudders)

----------


## Panzerfaust

> cage rage 21 i beleive. another good one is k-1's peter aerts.


Everytime I see it I say the same thing, **** that has got to hurt.

----------


## abombing

HOLEY ****! Haven't seen that one before.

----------


## sphincter

these are soooo, OOUUUCHIE!!!!

----------


## dvs1



----------


## dvs1

> Ninja vs Alex Reid
> 
> 
> Alex's shin was split wide open. Blood streaming down his leg.

----------


## dvs1

Top 10 nastiest MMA cuts http://chokehimout.com/index.cfm/get/feature/id/1

----------


## abombing

> 


Oh S**T! That is nasty! That pic of Eastman is a classic MMA cut.

----------

